# American Film Institute (AFI) - Editing



## Chris W

This thread is for the general discussion of the item American Film Institute (AFI) - Editing. Please add to the discussion here.


----------



## Chris W

The film school American Film Institute (AFI) - Editing has been updated:

Updated deadline and portfolio requirements


----------



## FilmSchool.org

The film school American Film Institute (AFI) - Editing has been updated:

Updated deadline and acceptance data


----------



## FilmSchool.org

The film school American Film Institute (AFI) - Editing has been updated:

Added new Acceptance Data tab with up to date acceptance data calculated from our application database.


----------



## FilmSchool.org

The film school American Film Institute (AFI) - Editing has been updated:

Updated deadline and requirements


----------



## Batsy

The deadline for this discipline has been extended to January 4th, 2022.


----------



## editor

Does anyone know why they’d extend the deadline — could it be because they don’t have enough submissions to those disciplines? Has this happened before in the past?


----------



## Chris W

editor said:


> Does anyone know why they’d extend the deadline — could it be because they don’t have enough submissions to those disciplines? Has this happened before in the past?


That could be the case. I also remember the deadlines didn't used to be all on the same day I think.


----------



## FilmSchool.org

The film school American Film Institute (AFI) - Editing has been updated:

Updated deadline


----------

